# HyCosy on Day 5 - advice please!



## liquorice comfits (Jan 3, 2013)

Hi everyone,

I am new to Fertility Friends and need some advice. I have PO and have been waiting for a tubal patency test. After a long wait and taking Provera to induce AF it finally arrived today. So I rang the clinic and they have booked me in for Monday which is Day 5 of my cycle. However I am now worried as have read that you must have finished your period to have it done. Does anyone have any advice or experience of this? Should I try and get the test moved back to ensure that AF has totally stopped?

Thanks in advance for your time.
X


----------



## Helena123 (Jun 11, 2011)

I had mine on Day 9/10. Best thing to do is give them a call first thing and check with them. 

I remember calling my hospital on Day 1 and it was this day or wait another month. 

When you attend ask them if they will be able to give you results there and then. I spent weeks agonising over mine as I had a radiographer rather than a consultant do it and they cannot advise.


x


----------

